# Port describe line is corrupt



## rob34 (Feb 26, 2013)

I just ran *portsnap fetch update* on my FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE server.

```
[root@server1 ~]# portsnap fetch update
Looking up portsnap.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 6 mirrors found.
Fetching snapshot tag from your-org.portsnap.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching snapshot metadata... done.
Updating from Mon Feb 25 21:33:31 EST 2013 to Tue Feb 26 09:33:13 EST 2013.
Fetching 4 metadata patches... done.
Applying metadata patches... done.
Fetching 0 metadata files... done.
Fetching 33 patches.....10....20....30. done.
Applying patches... done.
Fetching 2 new ports or files... done.
Removing old files and directories... done.
Extracting new files:
/usr/ports/LASTCOMMIT.txt
/usr/ports/audio/juke/
.
.
.
/usr/ports/textproc/apache-solr3/
/usr/ports/www/p5-Catalyst-Plugin-Cache/
/usr/ports/www/p5-Catalyst-Plugin-Session/
Building new INDEX files... make_index: Port describe line is corrupt:
R-cran-KFAS-0.9.11_1|/usr/ports/math/R-cran-KFAS|/usr/local|Kalman filter and smoothers for exponential family state space models|/usr/ports/math/R-cran-KFASorts/math/R-cran-KFASorts/math/R-cran-KFASorts/math/R-cran-KFASorts/math/R-cran-KFASorts/math/R-cran-KFASorts/math/R-cran-KFASorts/math/R-cran-KFASorts/math/R-cran-KFASorts/mathKFASo
```

I've never seen this error before.  What is the best way to recover?  I was thinking about deleting the /usr/ports and /var/db/portsnap directories and then running portsnap fetch extract.  Is there a better way to repair the index?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 26, 2013)

Try again. Your snapshot was of two hours ago. The one I just downloaded did not have an error.


----------



## rob34 (Feb 26, 2013)

That worked, thanks!


----------

